# Apn Mod Sa



## Corrbelle (Jan 11, 2008)

I would like to know more about the APN modifier SA for e/m services. 
We were advised to bill the claim under the physian with the Mod SA to identify the APN saw the patient.

Does this mean the visit is an independent APN visit? Any details would be appreciated.


----------

